# snow plow for three wheeler



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

I was told that I could get a plow for my 85 250 big red. Anyone ever heard of this before? Any ideas where I can get one?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

aquaticsanonymous said:


> I was told that I could get a plow for my 85 250 big red. Anyone ever heard of this before? Any ideas where I can get one?


Yes you can the last time i seen one was in JC Whitney. Good Luck on your search.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Saw this ad for ya....

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcy/268954232.html


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks for the help guys!


----------

